# Does cold weather worsen your IBS symptoms?



## cliffinop

I find that when the cold winter months set in my IBS symptoms get much worse. specifically stomach cramps and bloating!!! This always happens in the winter and then improves when the weather gets warmer. I get the same amount of excercise, eat the same diet, sleep just as much (if not more). The cold temperatures just seem to set it off. I recently mentioned this to my doctor but his only response was "that's weird". Does anyone else experience this? Does anyone know why this would happen? And of course, the all important question... Does anyone know how to counteract it???


----------



## Kathleen M.

Weather can cause physical stress if it you don't handle the heat or the cold well.Physical stress can set off IBS no matter if it is amount of sleep, or not tolerating cold or heat or reacting to a storm front, etc.


----------



## Patman75

vitamen D levels are lower in the winter if you live in the Northern states.My IBD always seems to get worse in the late fall/winter.


----------



## Ohiomomof2

I notice that in the summer when I can get outside in the sun, I am calmer and my gut is calmer. Each time my ibs has taken turns for the worse, it has been in the fall or winter. Not sure if that is coincidence or what. Seems I have managed to have longer stretches of stability in the summer months. I am going to try Heather's peppermint caps and her fennel tea. If they give me some relief I will post.


----------



## pinupgirl1948

Weather change in general makes my IBS worse,but cold weather really makes my colon spasm


----------



## cliffinop

I hear you Ohiomomof2, my stomach is always calm and healthy when I am laying on the beach in the sun . But I agree with you. With the exception of an occasional flare-up my gut is pretty stable in the summer. But the minute the cold weather starts in my gut starts to spasm and the cramps and bloating begin.


----------



## the.kramer

Hi, I'm a new user to this forum and my problem (after 7 months of diagnosis) boils down to Spam associated with Cold.My tummy seems very vulnerable to colder temperature especially Air ConditionsAnything below 25 deg celcius and contractions returnobvioudly bad food and stress also contribute.is anyone out there with similar issue that was able to address it?please....


----------



## cliffinop

I've been taking peppermint capsules and Citrucel fiber pills and it's helping a little with the spasming. It seems like the cold temperatures affect my stomach worse when my stomach is emptier. I'm trying to eat regularly and I've been eating fat free saltine crackers between meals to keep my stomach full (aside from not making me fat, the fat free ones are actuallly more soothing for my stomach than regular saltines).


----------



## IanRamsay

HiIt may not be teh cold weather as such, but teh air pressure (barrometric pressure). try keeping a dairy of teh air pressure along with how you felt on the same day and then after a month go back through it and see if you can see a pattern like high air pressure above 1015mb makes you feel worse and low air pressure below 1000mb makes you feel better etc.its worth a try.cheersIan


----------



## cliffinop

Interesting... Thanks Ian, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Cherrie

Yeah, cold weather does this to me, too -- change between seasons always makes my ibs worse... and i'm the same way, too cold makes the spams worse, and too much exercise too...


----------



## Slade

Not directly the cold weather in my case but the result from cold weather - the cold... Even though I have mild and even non-systemic symptoms (runny nose, slightly sore throat) it wreaks havoc in my gut. Lower-right sided pain or general cramps, loose stools, raw feeling in my stomach, etc. and that's every time I have the slightest cold. I don't wanna imagine what will happen if I get a flu or even worse - a "stomach flu" in this cold weather.


----------



## Kyotocon

yes indeed, I am finding this.......as over the last 3 years there has been a marked worsening of my IBS in the colder months....


----------



## onyx

Just to be the contrarian voice, I actually do better in cooler months and worse in the heat. The worst for me is a hot, humid day - makes my gut more sensitive and also makes me more succeptible to the fatigue I get when my IBS is acting up. Maybe temperature extremes one way or the other have similar effects depending on the person?


----------



## lynd

Thank you thank you thank you I thought I was crazy but everytime there is a high pressure system it affects my whole health including my stomach.Lynd


----------



## ibsWinter

My stomach is the worst in the winter too. I just realized this a year ago. I have been searching the web to see if anyone else has this problem too and I see thatI am not alone.Lately...I am trying to primarily eat warm foods and drinks.I am also sipping peppermint tea which seems to help.My theory is if the cold is making my stomach problems then why not stick to hot foods.


----------



## ibsWinter

I started taking Country Life Betaine Hydrochloride with Pepsin and am feeling much better.I forgot I was taking this last year and how much it helped.Do a Google search about low acid stomach. Basically your stomach needs a substantial amount of acid to digest food properly. I used to think my heartburn was becauseI had too much acid but the pain I felt was the gas pushing the acid to the topof my stomach. ie When you take ant-acids it makes the problems worse.The older you get the less acid your stomach produces. Good luck.


ibsWinter said:


> My stomach is the worst in the winter too. I just realized this a year ago. I have been searching the web to see if anyone else has this problem too and I see thatI am not alone.Lately...I am trying to primarily eat warm foods and drinks.I am also sipping peppermint tea which seems to help.My theory is if the cold is making my stomach problems then why not stick to hot foods.


----------



## Corporal

_*Hey How are ?I hope that you fine any way I have same IBS that you have so I hate Winter cause the Ibs getting worse in cold weather and i feel much of gases stays in my abdomen so the Symptoms : bloating , abdominal pain and stressful so I have to belch or puke to fell much better but I found the cure in cranberry it help me to Get rid of the gases so I hope we communicate soon to figure out the solution *_​


----------



## SarahLund

No. It's always been a menstrual cycle that's brought my I.B.S-C back again. It's been five times so far. Even if that means there's something up with my ovaries, i still wouldn't let a dr anywhere near my vagina. Not even in a cancer screening test. I avoid getting any sort of vaginal exam. I think it started when i saw on tv, a medical news reporter, having one done (a cervical smear test), and i just thought it looked way scary. It might NOT be painful, but it still looks like it could be. I'm very frigid and shaky when it comes to conversations about that type of thing. lol. Don't exactly know why. Sorry i kinda went off topic there. Ooops.


----------



## CarstenEB

cliffinop said:


> I find that when the cold winter months set in my IBS symptoms get much worse. specifically stomach cramps and bloating!!! This always happens in the winter and then improves when the weather gets warmer. I get the same amount of excercise, eat the same diet, sleep just as much (if not more). The cold temperatures just seem to set it off. I recently mentioned this to my doctor but his only response was "that's weird". Does anyone else experience this? Does anyone know why this would happen? And of course, the all important question... Does anyone know how to counteract it???


----------



## CarstenEB

I have the same issue. For me colder days seem to make it worse too!


----------



## skdenn

During fall and winter, I worry more because that's when the stomach virus is more active. Other than that, I haven't noticed whether my IBS is worse in the summer or winter. I can have spells any time of the year. Susan


----------



## dianajune

Temperature extremes, whether they are hot or cold, make my IBS worse. I can't explain why, just that I've always been like that. I'm not taking any meds for my IBS as I'm still healing from hernia surgery that was done last fall. I'm probably due for a checkup with a new g.i. specialist.


----------



## John Macacrow

I found breathing a little deeper, or sometimes singing helps a lot. My thoery is it helps adjust the temp of the gas and pressure inside, just like when u climb a mountain.


----------



## Maudlin

Cooler nights affect my IBS for some reason, where I would wake up in the middle of the night feeling cold, nauseous and feel like having diarrhea.

All in all, drastic weather changes give me flare-ups (especially when it changes from warm to cold).

Hot and humid weather give severe indigestion. It's like my stomach cannot 'work' in hot conditions.


----------



## Maudlin

My symptoms get more pronounced when the season changes, either from winter to summer or summer to winter.

Right now, it's getting colder and I'm noticing my symptoms more.


----------



## Nagenji

WHen my stomach is cold i immediately need to pass a bowel movement (usually diarrhea)


----------



## Saina

Good to know many people feel the same way.

remember that doctors gain their knowledge mostly by experiencing, so if they say it's weird, means they haven't heard about it yet!

but yes, warmth helps my stomach more and of course my period cramps.

I haven't noticed much if the winter worsens my symptoms but i think that's the case here, and it started in November this year.

I hope it will go away when the weather becomes more friendly!


----------



## Krushik9

cliffinop said:


> I find that when the cold winter months set in my IBS symptoms get much worse. specifically stomach cramps and bloating!!! This always happens in the winter and then improves when the weather gets warmer. I get the same amount of excercise, eat the same diet, sleep just as much (if not more). The cold temperatures just seem to set it off. I recently mentioned this to my doctor but his only response was "that's weird". Does anyone else experience this? Does anyone know why this would happen? And of course, the all important question... Does anyone know how to counteract it???


Yes i feel the same way


----------



## bushja1

I feel the same way. I think everything tightens up when it's cold. Warm is much more relaxing.


----------



## willistrong

I live in a city with a very cold climate, so I often get sick because I also have a weak immune system. I have often thought about moving, but I love my hometown and can't make up my mind. I spoke to my friends and acquaintances about what to do in this situation. I decided to install a radiator outlet to create warmth and comfort in my home. Now I am sick a lot less and spend more time with my family.


----------



## Carabella1992

cliffinop said:


> I find that when the cold winter months set in my IBS symptoms get much worse. specifically stomach cramps and bloating!!! This always happens in the winter and then improves when the weather gets warmer. I get the same amount of excercise, eat the same diet, sleep just as much (if not more). The cold temperatures just seem to set it off. I recently mentioned this to my doctor but his only response was "that's weird". Does anyone else experience this? Does anyone know why this would happen? And of course, the all important question... Does anyone know how to counteract it???


Yes I have the same problem! I live up North and was recently very constipated, bloated, had bad pain cramps and aches. Summer time is the opppsite for me that’s when I can get more diarrhea it’s a never ending toilet story!


----------

